# I Need Help Identifying My Pirhanas



## matthew199 (Apr 17, 2011)

im looking for some help identifying my 3 pirhanas,there about 6-7 inches fairly thick with a orange belly the go really black and have gold flakes in the scales>.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. nattereri....redbellies.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2^ ^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

All three are natts.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

^^^^^ Agree with above


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Red Bellies!...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

you got red bellies and nice ones to be exact. If they are going black they might want to breed, Also as red bellies age their red belly slowly fades orange to almost gone completely.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said, Pygocentrus nattereri (Red Belly Piranha)







... you should read this: http://www.opefe.com/nattereri.html


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Ja said:


>


?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking redbellies you got there, welcome to piranha-fury


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


>


?
[/quote]

I think Traveller is laughing at him being such a noob that he doesnt even know what a red looks like


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually I was laughing at the fact that so many members jumped in to insure the obvious, well the obvious to somewhat experienced keepers that is. I would never laugh at a noob, we all were noobs at one point or another.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ja said:


> Actually I was laughing at the fact that so many members jumped in to insure the obvious, well the obvious to somewhat experienced keepers that is. I would never laugh at a noob, we all were noobs at one point or another.


True, I remeber when I was a noob too. I had troubles telling the difference between baby reds and bay red pacus. Eventually I found out that baby red pacus have longer fins and smaller lower jaws aswell as the presence of larger uniform spots.


----------

